# Problems with SRC Tuff-coat inflatable paint supplier - warning



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I placed an order for some paint for my inflatable dinghy. I needed to contact them with a query. At that point I found out that the website has no company address, no phone number to call, just a messaging feature which goes unanswered. Is it too much to ask for a phone number I can call if I have a problem?


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you try pushing #-8-*-9-9-4 and saying "operator" while swinging from your spinnaker halyard off the starboard side? 

These companies sometimes have some cryptic way to get past the messaging services:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I ordered some of that stuff three or four years ago to try and get a few more years out of a low end West Marine dink. It looked nice for a while, but then soon started rubbing off. I don't think I would go that route again. No advice on trying to get in touch though.


----------



## tuffguy (May 25, 2011)

*Reply to Mark*



MarkSF said:


> I placed an order for some paint for my inflatable dinghy. I needed to contact them with a query. At that point I found out that the website has no company address, no phone number to call, just a messaging feature which goes unanswered. Is it too much to ask for a phone number I can call if I have a problem?


There are a number of resellers online- our website has phone number, address and no message function so not us -

What can we do to help you with the product?

Michael - 650 993 1000 
This site won't allow me to post links so email but please add periods instead of spaces

www tuffcoat us and
[email protected] ca

Michael Fry
Managing Director
Synergy Research Corp.
TuffCoat Advanced Coatings


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

tuffguy said:


> There are a number of resellers online- our website has phone number, address and no message function so not us -
> 
> What can we do to help you with the product?
> 
> ...


I went through a website, www tuff-coat com. Is it not the offical one? It sure had me fooled. It's the no.1 search result in Google if you search on 
"Tuff Coat Inflatable Boat Paint".

It does not contain a phone number or address. If you click on contact us you just get an option to send a message, which is then not returned.

What I would like is for a human being to respond to my messages about my order, that's all.


----------



## tuffguy (May 25, 2011)

*TuffCoat*

Again Mark - that is not our site - people and companys can not control who registers names and url's similar to theirs - they buy product from us and resell it I gave you our website in my last post and my email - just missing the periods because the sailnet web would not allow me to post links please just email me your question and I will answer it.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

tuffguy said:


> Again Mark - that is not our site - people and companys can not control who registers names and url's similar to theirs - they buy product from us and resell it I gave you our website in my last post and my email - just missing the periods because the sailnet web would not allow me to post links please just email me your question and I will answer it.


Thanks for the contact info but at this stage my question is entirely about shipping not a technical one so I'll keep trying to get in touch with those guys.


----------



## tuffguy (May 25, 2011)

*Tuffcoat*

if you give me your order number I will get you tracking number as I probably have a little more clout - but just remember we care and always take care of our customers


----------



## TSHicks (Aug 23, 2015)

Obviously this product works for some folks but it did not work for us. We used it per the directions last summer, waited a week to roll the dinghy and found the paint all stuck together when we unrolled it. A year later, the paint is still soft enough to scrape off with your fingernail and will stick to the deck if the dinghy is left sitting for more than a couple of days. I suspect we got a bad batch of paint.

The real problem is the customer service. Repeated attempts to contact Michael @ TuffCoat (above) to find out what went wrong and get some kind of resolution have resulted in somewhere between grudging responses and none. You might want to take this into account before you purchase this product.


----------

